# Introduction



## MrDoItAll (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello. I have been the "Do it all" man for a high school theater program in southwestern Ohio for the last 9 years. Though my initial training is more on the directing and acting side, and less on the design/ technical side, I have found that in the world of high school theater, it is generally a one-person job. I do it all. Direct, choreograph, lights, sets, costumes, programs...you get the picture.

We currently produce 2 shows a year in our auditeria (yep, that's a real word), but will be building a theater in a new high school in about 3 years. That is my primary reason for joining. I have lots to learn technically to DESIGN my own theater (well, within reason.) But the superintendent assures me that it will be MY theater. 

Currently we have no fly system, no orchestra pit, 24 dimmers (including 4 house), a manual analog light board with only the X working, no sound, minimal backstage, "hallway dressing rooms", no budget. and must break down our "house" area for lunch every day. However, I think we work wonders with our limitations. Most importantly, we have outstanding community and school administration support.

But for now I get to dream. And I don't even really know what is out there anymore. I can see by your posts that you will have plenty of advice.


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 9, 2009)

Are you sure it's not a cafetorium?

Welcome to controlbooth.com. Have fun in the forums.


----------



## MrDoItAll (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been told that there is, in fact, a difference.

A cafetorium has the house (I still insist on calling it a house) all on one level with a stage on one end like the short end of the rectangle.

An auditeria has a tiered house, or levels that sink as you get closer to the stage and the stage in in the middle of the long side of the rectangle.

Oh, the nuances of crappy theater spaces. Though it could always be much worse...


----------



## len (Feb 9, 2009)

One HS in my district has a flat house/cafeteria, and a raised stage area with steps, like you'd see on American Idol, etc. What would that be called. 

And welcome to CB from one of the few non-theater people.


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 9, 2009)

MrDoItAll said:


> I have been told that there is, in fact, a difference.
> 
> A cafetorium has the house (I still insist on calling it a house) all on one level with a stage on one end like the short end of the rectangle.
> 
> ...



Sheesh! I try to make a bad joke and I end up learning something.

See if I ever make that mistake again.


----------



## MrDoItAll (Feb 10, 2009)

Hopefully, that is terminology that you will never need to know!  

And hopefully one that will be history in the not so distant future for me...


----------

